
Last Call for Create React App v2 - rayshan
https://github.com/facebook/create-react-app/issues/5103
======
dstroot
I've been using the V2 scripts for a while now to get SCSS support without
tinkering or ejecting. They just work. When I look at all the dependencies in
NPM for create react app I always shudder (I think am allergic to complexity)
but it 'just works'. Kudos to the team!

------
tracker1
Good work... I'd been rolling my own configuration by hand, I may give another
look at create-react-app in the future. Good on them for dropping IE9-11
support by default. Lack of generators+async is a pretty big issue imho as the
transforms and fills are pretty significant in terms of size/overhead. For a
while I had been doing two build targets, one for modern es2017+ and one for
older IE9+ browser. Recently dropping IE altogether.

